# The Wolves are coming



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=337_1286986721"]LiveLeak.com - You just can't trust those Russian cops to keep the wolves at bay[/ame] It says Russia but iam almost positive its in the Northern Lower.


----------



## freshmeat (Aug 2, 2010)

Not a single wolf in that pack.

A couple of germans, a collie mix, some huskies...The last one there was a spitting image of "buttons", my mutt when I was 6.

These were just feral dogs, not wolves.


----------



## freshmeat (Aug 2, 2010)

Leaving the picture on the right at :44 - I think that's a beagle.


LOL at the cop...OPEN UP! I'm about to get licked to death.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe that this was taken Just north of the toll booth at Mackinac Bridge


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

The truth about wolves in the lower.

[youtube]wC_QtRrHBqw[/youtube]


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

PaleRider said:


> The truth about wolves in the lower.
> 
> [youtube]wC_QtRrHBqw[/youtube]


 
Oh man, thats nothing. One of these days remind me to tell you about my run in with a pack of cougars outside of Alpena.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

MEL said:


> Oh man, thats nothing. One of these days remind me to tell you about my run in with a pack of cougars outside of Alpena.


How many times do I have to tell you that Im SORRY I left my cat out... sheesh... let one cat out and all of a sudden its a cougar... :lol:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

After that incident, I gave up on smores and quit camping in the UP. That was filmed 50 feet from my old deer blind. Anyone who is interested can lease that blind for $2000 a season. The wolves they were recently released from a DNR truck


----------

